# Canned food from a burned house



## solofisher (Jan 30, 2017)

My parents house burned and my dad has a lot of home canned food in mason jars. Nothing busted but was subject to high temps and a lot of smoke. Is the food still good?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

probably shouldn't take a chance - document the loss for your insurance claim - won't be eazy to get a decent price adjustment from the bastards ....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Would take a chance on it, the heat my have damaged the lid, compromising the seal. It's one thing to heat the lid when canning, you do that in a water bath, fire is a dry heat, a lot different....


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I say no- don't chance it. I say that only because everyone before me said that too, so it feels like a safe answer. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd say to eat it while its still hot...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

When in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Send it to Somalia. They need the food.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

It would also depend on where the fire was and where the jars were stored. IF at the opposite ends of the house, and the nearby rooms didn't sustain much if any damage AND the food was in a closed off area AND anything else in the immediate area wasn't damaged in any way and after letting them sit for a week or so.......I might take a chance on them, but all conditions would have to be met first. This wouldn't be my first choice of action of course cause I agree that 'when in doubt, throw it out'......but, I would try to salvage if at all possible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

To hell with the food, how are your parents? Make sure they are OK.
My very best to your folks.



solofisher said:


> My parents house burned and my dad has a lot of home canned food in mason jars. Nothing busted but was subject to high temps and a lot of smoke. Is the food still good?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## solofisher (Jan 30, 2017)

Luckily no one was home when it started. Parents are living with me now. Fire was contained to two rooms (one with the food) but the smoke damage total lost the house. We are salvaging what we can. Tomorrow I will throw all the jars away.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't throw the jars away, they are expensive. Dump the contents and keep the Jars!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Donate the contents to a local pig farmer.



paraquack said:


> ........ Dump the contents and keep the Jars!


Absotively posilutely..... after sterilizing them. Not just rinsing out with hot soapy water. _Sterilize _them.


----------



## Aidjohn (Apr 9, 2017)

Interesting question, thx for answers


----------

